# VW UP!



## MkFREE (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
For those who havent navigated from the home page of the tex...








Please discuss your thoughts!


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: VW UP! (MkFREE)*

is that mexico in the background?


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (MkFREE)*

Lower it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: VW UP! (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_Lower it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's what I was about to post in the Car Lounge but figured I'd get flamed for such a typical PacNW response.








I'd hit it... thing probably scoots quicker than my chit.


----------



## HR_PumpNdump (May 11, 2007)

*Re: VW UP! (MkFREE)*

Looks like a restyled Smart car with a VW badge on it. Imagine the torque with a VR6 in that biatch. It'd be like driving a shifter cart


----------



## SR20FTW (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VW UP! (HR_PumpNdump)*

hideous. ugly. enough said.


----------



## brelvis25 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: VW UP! (SR20FTW)*

i would rather get a fit.


----------



## twwitdavw (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: VW UP! (brelvis25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brelvis25* »_i would rather get a fit. 

No way, not impressed with the Fit's build quality... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
It's cool, one of those cars you need to see in person...


----------



## Mmmkay4 (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (MkFREE)*

that would look hot with teddy bear wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: VW UP! (Mmmkay4)*

i kinda like it


----------



## twwitdavw (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: VW UP! (Corrado SLC NL)*

VW logo badges seem to keep getting bigger and bigger...


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: VW UP! (twwitdavw)*

huge badges are the new badgeless.


----------



## Half Pint (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: VW UP! (twwitdavw)*

barf


----------



## Mr. Bi-Polar (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: VW UP! (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_is that mexico in the background?

that's sooo france


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (Mr. Bi-Polar)*

WTF is up with the interior? The gold pieces and the head rests?

























And the hatch window?


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: VW UP! (vw n00b)*

Concept, people... _concept_.


----------



## 8v power (Oct 14, 1999)

*Re: VW UP! (Mr. Bi-Polar)*

Those are 18" wheels? That thing is way bigger than it looks. And if they didn't bring the Lupo over, we won't see this. I'm not impressed.


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_Concept, people... _concept_.









understand but


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

Sheesh, why not donk that little FuQer ? Looks like a flat screen for the rear window.


----------



## shauxgirl (Jul 28, 2006)

It's cute. I could see my Grandma driving it.


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (shauxgirl)*

Hmm, strap on a GT42R and I'd drive it.


----------



## xOphear (May 21, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (MkFREE)*

ok limit the the rear windshield







to abovce the taillights and i think it looks good here, plus shes all shaved so you wouldn't have too


----------



## Kemper (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: VW UP! (xOphear)*

Ugly. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

ugly outside...inside looks kinda really cool


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (8v power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8v power* »_Those are 18" wheels? That thing is way bigger than it looks. And if they didn't bring the Lupo over, we won't see this. I'm not impressed.

Or the new fox http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/new_cars/fox.
If those are 18's they're the skinniest 18s I've ever seen. Those look to be about as wide as my 13s.


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_
Or the new fox http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/new_cars/fox.

And they say the MKV Rabbit is nothing like the MKI Rabbit... Woah...


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (vw n00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw n00b* »_
And they say the MKV Rabbit is nothing like the MKI Rabbit... Woah... 

yeah, I agree.
I sometimes hate VW's lack of coming up with new names for their cars. Then I realize the new ones they come up with are really hard to spell and I forget about it.
There was a VW Polo _Fox_ in Europe and in the US there was the Fox _Polo_, and in South America they sold Mk1 Jettas as Foxes.
And of course the new ones.


----------



## "sloopycoupe" (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: VW UP! (jackfrost1031)*

furthermore confirming the fact that vw is going down hill....


----------



## Fdizz (May 21, 2006)

*Re: VW UP! (MkFREE)*

first person who gets one of those golf carts has to let me flex on it.


----------



## jewish_ (May 20, 2007)

*Re: VW UP! (Fdizz)*

DIZ!!!!!!!


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (twwitdavw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twwitdavw* »_
It's cool, one of those cars you need to see in person... 

Very true. I'm sure I would have a whole new appreciation for it if I saw one in person. I thought the mk5 was hideous when it first came out, but seeing the performance and look in person really changed my opinion.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! ("sloopycoupe")*


_Quote, originally posted by *"sloopycoupe"* »_furthermore confirming the fact that vw is going down hill....

This very statement makes your car knowledge appear very limited. Check out the European car market, they're not the only ones building these small economical compact cars.


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: VW UP! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_
This very statement makes your car knowledge appear very limited. Check out the European car market, they're not the only ones building these small economical compact cars.

he's just an elitist mk2 snob no worries...


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (85Golf12v)*

nawh sloops drives a mkiv now i heard.


----------



## SR20FTW (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VW UP! ("sloopycoupe")*


_Quote, originally posted by *"sloopycoupe"* »_furthermore confirming the fact that vw is going down hill....

VW never made anything worth a dam(minus motor swap-ness) after 92, end of story.

not saying any and every other competitor is doing any better but...


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (SR20FTW)*

blah blah blah


----------



## SR20FTW (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VW UP! (vw n00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw n00b* »_blah blah blah

sorry i hurt your sensative girly feelings mr "imatation rabbit" owner


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: VW UP! (SR20FTW)*

It brings back the flash backs of the whole Plymouth Neon.... Hi! campaign


----------



## JettiKnight (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: VW UP! (Non_Affiliated)*

carve it out of wood, use cork tires, open holes for windows, then just _maybe_...


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (SR20FTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SR20FTW* »_
sorry i hurt your sensative girly feelings mr "imatation rabbit" owner










mmhmm.... my registration and title says otherwise.


----------



## Domin8v (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: VW UP! (JettiKnight)*

the badges are actually the mk2 jetta rear badges, they just look big on such a little car. same concept behind me pickin up junior highers


----------



## SR20FTW (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VW UP! (vw n00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw n00b* »_

mmhmm.... my registration and title says otherwise.









the Real rabbit was never discontinued and comes out of africa.. same body as the early rabbit with a few suttle changes i love minus the 4-door... ew... but i am in love with the interior http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (SR20FTW)*

all i hear is blah blah blah


----------



## SR20FTW (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VW UP! (vw n00b)*

hater


----------



## Domin8v (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: VW UP! (SR20FTW)*

Notice all the MKV drivers are always talking about how much better their cars are, until you bring up the Rabbit name, then they're all swinging off the MKI's nuts?


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (8v power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8v power* »_Those are 18" wheels? That thing is way bigger than it looks. And if they didn't bring the Lupo over, we won't see this. I'm not impressed.

I be those wheels are 16"


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: VW UP! (SR20FTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SR20FTW* »_
VW never made anything worth a dam(minus motor swap-ness) after 92, end of story.


what an arrogant snobby comment. and I thought the MK1 forum was full of the holier than thou.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: VW UP! (Lumis_Wolfy)*

Since nobody has said it- this seems to be the iCar apple and VW will make a few years from now. Looks like an iPod interface for the ICE.
I can see the ad campaign. 
"6 speed sequential gearboxes are _SOOO_ linear , try the iCar Shuffle."
Looks like a Smart Car knocked up an Aveo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: VW UP! (mikegilbert)*

looks like it's ready to play some soccer.


----------



## "sloopycoupe" (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: VW UP! (Lumis_Wolfy)*

happy to see I made this thread go places


----------



## Bucketmaster (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! ("sloopycoupe")*

That car is ridiculous and those wheels are just silly


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (ScarredWithStars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScarredWithStars* »_Notice all the MKV drivers are always talking about how much better their cars are, until you bring up the Rabbit name, then they're all swinging off the MKI's nuts?

what?


----------



## dubdubberson (May 31, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (vw n00b)*


----------



## HR_PumpNdump (May 11, 2007)

*Re: VW UP! (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Since nobody has said it- this seems to be the iCar apple and VW will make a few years from now. Looks like an iPod interface for the ICE.

I highly doubt it. The talks between Apple & VW JUST started within the last months & are in the extremely early stages. Not even close to an agreement let alone a genuine finished product as pictured. & the Apple/VW car is said to be in the high 8K range


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (dubdubberson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdubberson* »_http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v600/amercnphsyco/018.jpg


Chad that was already posted?


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *SR20FTW* »_
the Real rabbit was never discontinued and comes out of africa.. same body as the early rabbit with a few suttle changes i love minus the 4-door... ew... but i am in love with the interior http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









then why is it called a citi golf


----------



## irockamk2gli (Jan 20, 2007)

they all need the very large badges what elts would we where on our chains after we debage them????


----------



## dubdubberson (May 31, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (vw n00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw n00b* »_

Chad that was already posted?









what do you mean? i made that crappy chop


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (dubdubberson)*

True. Didnt see the hackshop.


----------



## dubdubberson (May 31, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (vw n00b)*

i c http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fdizz (May 21, 2006)

*Re: VW UP! (dubdubberson)*

mark one rabbits are experimental cars.


----------



## dubdubberson (May 31, 2004)

*Re: VW UP! (Fdizz)*

hahahaha dizzz ur sig cracks me up


----------



## bluejettank (Nov 30, 2006)

first thing i thought after i saw the interior, its like an iPod on wheels...
it wouldnt be half as ugly if they didnt have it dip IN above the bumper, thats just goofy looking! but id take one of these over a smart car.

ps i HATE HATE HATE touch screen controls in cars. they need to ditch that crap!


_Modified by bluejettank at 8:21 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## zippybabie (Nov 3, 2005)

bag it yo!


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (bluejettank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluejettank* »_ps i HATE HATE HATE touch screen controls in cars. they need to ditch that crap!

That wont happen... LCD screens will be in everything pretty soon...
What cars are you referring to that you have been in?


----------



## shanghai'd (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: VW UP! (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_is that mexico in the background?

It's the Frankfurt Convention Center, I used to ride my mountain bike daily in that very same spot on my way to work and back. There is a flat hammering man piece of art to the left of this picture.


----------



## bugglesride (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: VW UP! (shanghai'd)*

I take it this is about Lupo sized...I think it would sell well...however lets get the larger Polo here in the USA as well.


----------



## Muchogranderobot (Aug 31, 2006)

we DONT NEED no stinking CGI carzz!


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: VW UP! (MkFREE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkFREE* »_
For those who havent navigated from the home page of the tex...








Please discuss your thoughts!

Just doesn't say "VW" to me.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: VW UP! (Kar98)*

Does not really appeal to me. Doubt it will ever come to the USA.
If by some miracle it would come to the USA, I would be interested to see 
it's crash test scores.


----------



## bugglesride (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: VW UP! (charlier)*

My guess is that this is the next generation of Lupo (Fox)....I think the Polo will get here first.....but this could be interesting...


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

that replaced the lupo??? shame....shame.... makes me wanna puke id like to see it tucked like a whore on baags and braid customs ?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: VW UP! (MkFREE)*

Ugly, doomed to fail. VW isn't big on changing/improving concepts when making a production version. Maybe it will sell in Swaziland, but not in Europe or USA.


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: VW UP! (classicjetta)*

I rock that with a VR6


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: VW UP! (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_Concept, people... _concept_.









I'd call that a "copycatcept"...







and a very pitiful attempt at it indeed.
That concept has been on European roads since 1961. Although some of the originals are still on the road and going strong (I read someone here rant about FIAT quality?), this is what it looks like today:
























Obviously, the whole world and their grand mothers and their grand grand mothers know what it looked like "yesterday" too, seen below in a "Fahrenheit" (or should I say Celsius) version
















Even Disney has a "concept" of it , Luigi
















Sorry VW, take the UP! down!











_Modified by lf06vwjtdi at 5:34 AM 9-22-2007_


----------

